# désactiver journalisation



## miroklein (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un disque dur externe USB2 partitionné en 2; comme il a été formaté par mon Mac (iMac G5 OSX 10.4.11) les deux partitions sont journalisées.
Avec utilitaire de disques l'icone "journaliser" est grisée donc rien à faire; par le terminal et la commande : sudo /usr/sbin/diskutil enableJournal /Volumes/nomDuVolume cela ne marche pas non plus, il me répond: Disk Utility Tool
Usage:  diskutil [enableJournal|disableJournal]
        [Mount Point|Disk Identifier|Device Node]
Enable or disable journaling on a mounted HFS Extended volume.
Ownership of the affected disk is required.
Example: diskutil enableJournal /

je n'y comprend plus rien ! A noter que pour un autre disque dur externe non partitionné, la commande au terminal a parfaitement fonctionné ???

Help me SVP


----------



## boninmi (13 Décembre 2008)

Si tu veux désactiver la journalisation c'est l'option disableJournal (tu sembles avoir tapé enableJournal).


----------



## Frunky (30 Janvier 2009)

Sinon voilà la petite technique :

Dans l'utilitaire de disque, sélectionner le disque. 
Faire un [Alt]+Clique sur le menu "Fichier", puis sélectionner "Désactiver la journalisation".

Fallait savoir ....


----------



## rokes (1 Février 2009)

Frunky a dit:


> Sinon voilà la petite technique :
> 
> Dans l'utilitaire de disque, sélectionner le disque.
> Faire un [Alt]+Clique sur le menu "Fichier", puis sélectionner "Désactiver la journalisation".
> ...



Merci Boninlnmi, en effet fallait le savoir!

 Mais où trouve-t-on ces infos qui ne sont pas dans l'aide "utilitaire de disque"?
Merci, Rokes


----------



## boninmi (1 Février 2009)

rokes a dit:


> Mais où trouve-t-on ces infos qui ne sont pas dans l'aide "utilitaire de disque"?


Dans mon cas, notions d'anglais. Sinon, support Apple, article qui semble disponible uniquement en anglais, voir tout en bas. Songer à rechercher sur le web.


----------



## zemzem (1 Octobre 2009)

bonsoir,

J'ai voulu désactiver la journalisation sur un disque externe selon la méthode :

" Faire un [Alt]+Clique sur le menu "Fichier", puis sélectionner "Désactiver la journalisation". "

mais lorsque je lit les info du disque, il est toujours journalisé ... 

comment être sur qu'il l'est réellement ?


----------

